# steak and cheese fattie! - qview



## guvna (Mar 9, 2009)

hey all, 
it was a beautiful weekend in VA and i'm off today too! time for a good smoke... i'm going to throw this thing on a little later. i didn't have an onion laying around so i just won't use one. it should be pretty good anyway. i'll post more pics later. thanks for looking.
-guvna


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like you're off to a great start!  Keep us happy with more Qview as you go along.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great!  Keep us posted.


----------



## guvna (Mar 10, 2009)

final view...
it turned out great! forgot i had some mergeza and hot italian sausages in the frige so i put those to the smoke too. i would definitely make this again. roll call: steak and cheese fattie, garlic mashed potatoes, green beans w/ hot sauce, pork & lamb sausages, brownies, beer. 
-guvna


----------



## vtanker (Mar 10, 2009)

Man that looks great. Its beautiful to!


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 10, 2009)

That thing is a work of art...it was amazingly round and I don't know if others have noticed that bacon, but it is some of the best looking stuff ever. It was so lean that it almost looked like prosciutto, with a heavy pepper rind...Well Done!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## mharrison (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! That looks great! I really like the interlaced bacon!


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 10, 2009)

awesome lookin feed , even if you didn't have an onion ... thanks for the view fix


----------



## grothe (Mar 10, 2009)

Great lookin fattie, very nice job!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like you just invented yet another fattie to try .. Love the bacon weave, everything looks quite tasty!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Now that was fine looking fattie.  Man I bet that tasted good.  I know what I am making tomorrow.  Points


----------



## guvna (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the replies and the points! yeah man, that welshire peppered bacon is the best!
-guv


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Everything looks great!! Love that avatar too.


----------



## got14u (Mar 11, 2009)

man that looks awsome points her...will be giving this a shot very soon


----------

